# Kallie/Catchers Mom Or SOMEONE Help!!!!!!



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I am just like Nichole, are babies are around the same age too. But I think I have it even worse off. I cannot get Brit'ny potty trained. It is getting incredibly frustrating for me and stressful for my fiance.

Please help. I have used the crate to train her, and the "catch phrase" while we are outside. I say, Go to the Bathroom or Go Potty in a very low calm voice and BAM she goes like that. But she KEEPS going in the HOUSE! Grrrrrrr please help someone!

I don't spank her, I have tapped her bottom maybe 3 times total when I actually caught her in the act of peeing on the floor. But I think my Fiance spanks her when I am not at home, she does not like him any more. IS that what is messing this up? He is very "traditional" when it comes to discipline and even gets mad at me that I don't spank her when she uses it in the house. I tried to explain to him that doesn't work. If she poops on the floor I say pick her up, look her in the eye and say "Bad Dog" in a calm voice and then we go outside.

If I could teach her a way to TELL me she needs to go, it would help! She will tell me when we are in the bed together, she is very good at that. She will wake me up by barking or roughly licking my face untill I wake up.

I think we are going to start puppy classes next week as well, so hopefully that will help too.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i know this isnt an option but maybe u could train her to use the weewee pads inside..ive never trained my doggies to go potty outside coz i always thought that they should go on pads coz i only had small dogs..

does she only pee in the house when ur finace is around? maybe shes scared of him??
but if shes always good when ur around maybe shes scared??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Oct 28 2004, 04:59 AM
> *does she only pee in the house when ur finace is around? maybe shes scared of him??
> but if shes always good when ur around maybe shes scared??
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I was thinking the same thing....
Brinkley is about the same age...maybe a month or so younger...if I remember Toby's age right...he is still not perfect..and he DOESN"T even have to go outside...he has four wee pads around the house to use still...now (knock on wood)...we have not had a "tinkle" accident in a LONG time(shhh...don't tell him I bragged, or it will jinx it!)...but poo....yes...it IS aggravating...but I tell hubby...at least it is small and firm...no big deal, just frustrating. 

My advice...(notice I did not add "expert")...if you don't agree with his methods-and it sounds like Brit isn't responding well to it...try to get fiance to stop spanking...or find a new fiance...














HistericalSmiley:

Just kidding really...but it def. is an issue you must work out if you don't agree with it and he is doing it behind your back...what about when you have skin kids down the road? Just a thought. Trust me...from 10 years of marriage and the issues that come with raising children...you really must be on the same page on issues such as discipline etc. or it is VERY stressful...and just like it is with Brit...if it is not consistent for the kids, it just confuses/frustrates them. JMO...talk with him and try to work this out-in the meantime...we feel for you and be patient with the little one.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Brit's mom,
I agree, sit down with your fiancee now and have a discussion on your different dog rearing values. (just some advice from someone who's been there)
As for potty training--go back to square one. Treat her like a babydog--never leave her out of your site in the house, if she pees it is your fault. Just quietly clean it up. When she goes in the appropriate spot, praise and treat her. She will get the idea again.
When Quincy was about 7 months old and well trained with no accidents for about 2 months, he decided the bedroom carpet looked like a good place. After getting frustrated, I just gated off our bedroom and any other carpeted area and by the time I took the gates down he was more adapted to his pee pad. Hasn't tried it since. I guess it is like us--I prefer a toilet to going in the woods, and my own bathroom to anywhere else!
You might also try putting a diaper on Britney when she is in the house. I don't know for sure if it will work, but she won't like the wet feeling if she pees in it and it may remind her that outside is where she gets to go. This may work for those times you can't watch her 100%.
Quincymom


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Oct 28 2004, 06:33 AM
> *You might also try putting a diaper on Britney when she is in the house. I don't know for sure if it will work, but she won't like the wet feeling if she pees in it and it may remind her that outside is where she gets to go. This may work for those times you can't watch her 100%.
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13626*


[/QUOTE]

but make sure u change the diaper frequently..my parents maltese was having her period (sorry i didnt know anything about spaying back then :wacko: )

and we had to put a diaper on her and while i was at school and my parents were at work we couldnt change her diaper often..so she was wearing a wet diaper for a couple of hours a day for a few days..

we didnt think it would be bad for her 

but then she got skin irritation coz her belly area was always moist and she was on medication for a while


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Once the smell gets into the carpet, your Maltese will think that the area is a bathroom and continue to use it that way.

Get a blacklight that is designed to detect urine spots. Most pet stores and catologues have them. Then you have to go through your whole house and treat every spot with an enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miracle which will actually dissolve the stain. Then rent a carpet shampooer, clean the whole area and spray it with a mixture of vinegar and water to repel her.

After that, you need to go back to Potty Training 101. The main reason that most people fail with housebreaking is because they give their puppy to much freedom. If a puppy is allowed free run of the house and not watched every second, he or she will potty improperly and it's a vicious cycle as they are attracted back to that spot. When you can't watch your puppy, she needs to either be in her crate or exercise pen. Many people recommend leashing your dog to your body so that she can't sneak away and potty.

Puppies need to potty after they eat and after they get up from a nap. Don't ask her if she has to go, just take her out immediately and when she goes, praise her like crazy! Dogs really want to please, she probably just doesn't know what she is supposed to do. If your fianace is hitting her, that is just making matters worse. She may even think that potty ANYWHERE is bad and hold it. It will make her fearful and difficult to train, not to mention that these little ones have a very delicate bone structure and are easily injured.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, Ladys Mom has given you some excellent advice! My advice is to take her advice!









Hitting your dog will only make her afraid of you. If I can guarantee one thing for sure - 10000% - it is this: *hitting your dog will not help at all with potty training*. 

Please try to do something to stop your boyfriend from hitting your dog. Perhaps a trainer in your home for a couple sessions would be of some value.

The only thing I can add is when you see your dog "going" where she shouldn't you should make a loud noise to startle her and will stop the flow of urine... then grab her up and rush her to the spot she is supposed to go. Then praise her like crazy when she goes there. 

I think it is just great that you are concerned about your baby and you are trying to find ways to improve things ... way to go!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

brits mom, if your baby is scared of your fiance---that is REALLY bad. i cant imagine casey doing anything negative to the dogs...if i even had the feeling that he did something....honestly--i would break up with him. and we've been going out for 5 years. i dont think that him being traditional should be an excuse. you should tell him how to treat brittany, and if he doesnt.....thats really messed up, you know? 

good luck with the training. i hope the family issues clear up.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Oct 28 2004, 03:46 AM
> *I am just like Nichole, are babies are around the same age too.  But I think I have it even worse off.  I cannot get Brit'ny potty trained.  It is getting incredibly frustrating for me and stressful for my fiance.
> 
> Please help.  I have used the crate to train her, and the "catch phrase" while we are outside.  I say, Go to the Bathroom or Go Potty in a very low calm voice and BAM she goes like that.  But she KEEPS going in the HOUSE! Grrrrrrr please help someone!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


well not to be mean but if my boyfriend touched maxi i would kill him, my best friend recently threw out her fiancee because he wasnt nice to her (maxis best friend) dog and for a year he kept badgering her about diggy until finally she had to make a choice and she chose diggy , she didnt trust leaving him alone with digs cause diggy hated him from day one he was trying to train him his way meanwhile my friend had her baby before she met this guy , he would hide his treats and do stuff that diggy wouldnt forgive him for .finally 2 months ago she told him to pack his sh*t and get out and she has kept to it , her fiancee was jealous of this toy poodle can you imagine in any event he has been begging to come back but she said no way jose .but when he comes by he dotes over diggy ( which she knows is an act) and so does diggy, once an animal senses that someone is not nice to them tahts it
im not telling you what to do but i can tell you what i would do people might think im crazy but maxi is my furbaby child and if my boyfriend or anyone else attempted to hurt maxi in any way or i got an inclination someone was mistreating him i can say with conviction that would be the end for me, so if you think your fiancee is hurting your baby when you arent around , either get it straight with him or give your baby away to a home that she will be safe in
good luck


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Oct 28 2004, 08:10 AM
> *The only thing I can add is when you see your dog "going" where she shouldn't you should make a loud noise to startle her and will stop the flow of urine... then grab her up and rush her to the spot she is supposed to go. Then praise her like crazy when she goes there.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13641*


[/QUOTE]









I tried this and Brinkley peed all over everything on the way to the wee pad!!!  It did NOT stop his flow of urine! :HistericalSmiley:By the time we got to the wee pad...he just walked right off of it...and looked at me like..."duh...i am DONE now!!!!" :wacko:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know if this would be helpful, but we purchased a great book (which I'm hoping to use when our puppy arrives) called House Training for Dummies. It has a lot of good advice and tips.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 28 2004, 11:03 AM
> *Hey Brit'sMom--
> 
> I totally feel your pain! ^_^  Maybe I can be of some help, although I apparently am no good at this potty training thing either.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have to tell you that i read no books at all i didnt have the slightest clue how to train maxi and what i did worked
i had a total of 8 wee wee pads scattered around my house so he had an option to go when he had too slowly i would go from 8 to 7 than to 6 and so on
now i have 1 big one in the living room and 1 small one in the living room
i have 1 large one in my bedroom which he very rarely uses unless he cant make it to the living room ...it worked for me try that give him some options and see how he does, Maxi wee wee's alot so im glad i have them in my house


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Oct 28 2004, 10:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I tried this and Brinkley peed all over everything on the way to the wee pad!!!  It did NOT stop his flow of urine! :HistericalSmiley:By the time we got to the wee pad...he just walked right off of it...and looked at me like..."duh...i am DONE now!!!!" :wacko:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13672
[/B][/QUOTE]








I was picturing this as I was reading.... sooo funny!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

My boyfriend does not beat Brit'ny, she is not in harms way. He is just used to training bigger dogs so he spanks her with paper. He says he will stop, he is upset now and said he will have nothing to do with the potty training.





Anyway, I think I will try that leash thing, I just bought a leash and harness. THanks Nichole.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Oct 28 2004, 03:46 AM
> *If I could teach her a way to TELL me she needs to go, it would help!  She will tell me when we are in the bed together, she is very good at that.  She will wake me up by barking or roughly licking my face untill I wake up.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13602*


[/QUOTE]

I'd start over with the potty training. Let her on your bed with you, because she is obviously understanding what you want her to do there, but when she isn't there, put her in a play pen. As she makes no mistakes, slowly make the pen bigger, then maybe give her a room and so on... 

The other thing is, I read that somebody (sorry,I don't remember who) put a little bell at their door and every time their pup when potty, they rang the bell with the pups foot... and now the pup will ring the bell whenever he/she wants to go outside.... ??


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We started out really good with the potty training. Then the accidents started. Now we have good days and then bad days. We never yell but do correct. I was at the Vet's yesterday and was moaning about how long it had been since we'd had a puppy in the house, and I'd forgotten how long it takes, etc. The vet said that small dogs crave any attention and that even correction is attention. He suggested that we quietly say "no", then take her outside and praise her like mad when she does good. He says praise, praise, praise the good things and ignore the bad stuff until she catches on. I'm not sure I buy all of that, but it kind of makes sense. I have faith though....Jolie is completely house trained even though it took the better part of a year. Her vet used to say that Bichons were the dumb blonde of the dog world (and he owned one!) so I figure if I can get her trained I can get Sadie trained, eventually.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Oct 28 2004, 03:57 PM
> *My boyfriend does not beat Brit'ny, she is not in harms way.  He is just used to training bigger dogs so he spanks her with paper.  He says he will stop, he is upset now and said he will have nothing to do with the potty training.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


she is so cute she will come around i think you should do what i did put out wee wee pads all over see where she goes and than take them away slowly, when i first got maxi i cant tell you how many times he pee'd on my bed i thought i was going to go insane...than once i saw where he liked to go things got much better
i mean he will get off during the nigt and go pee on the wee wee in the living room and come back ..........he on occassion makes errors but hey 90% of the time he is good about it


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

brits mom, you totally freaked me out!!! lol. i honestly dont know how other people are, you know? like i've had a bunch of friends where they'd let their boyfriends do whatever they want and they let everything slide by. its sooo annoying, you know? like i dont let casey push me around at all, and my friends thought that was soo weird.







anyway, i hope none of you are like that, you know?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Brit's mom. Glad to hear your baby's not in harm's way. Although I have to say, if both of you train Brit differently, that can be confusing for her. Consistency is important







.

I've said it before that I do punish my babies when they go inside. Since you don't like that idea you have to watch them when they're out of they're crates. You can't let them roam around on their own. But dont freight, once they start getting the hang of it, you wont have to watch them like a hawk like you need to now







. 

I think if she does go inside, you should AT LEAST hold her face and say "NO" or something. I think you should give some indication that it's wrong. Totally go crazy happy when she potties outside. I don't see how they know it's wrong to go inside if you don't at least show a little disapproval. I also heard that if you do punish them that they'll hide where they go. But that's why you gotta watch them like a hawk...to prevent that. That's just what I think. No book will agree with me though







. 

Here's another idea. When she's on the bed and wakes you up to let her know she needs to go, you should say "lets go potty" and take her outside and when she does potty, go nuts and say "you pottied?" or something repetitive. Keep saying potty like it's the only word you know haha. 

How old is she?


----------

